# Thursday Night Beef Fix



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm off tomorrow and what better way to start the weekend than with a few porterhouse steaks!  My daughter came over to join us, that explains the 3rd steak.  

2 were seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold and then more rub was applied after the sear and my wifes steak was seasoned with salt, pepper and granulated garlic.  We also had corn on the cob, baking potatoes for them, a sweet potato for me and grilled red onion marinated in Italian dressing.  My cast iron grates are going to be delivered today, I realy wanted to wait for this cook until I had them!    But we'll do something this weekend to break them in!


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks awesome!  Cast iron for the performer?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2009)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> Looks awesome!  Cast iron for the performer?



Yep!  www.cast-iron-grate.com


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 7, 2009)

Like the looks of those porterhouses *Larry* ! We could have definitely done a little tradin' off last night!     


 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 7, 2009)

what did you like about the cast iron?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow Those are NOICE lookin !


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice looking steaks Larry.  I am going to have to give that cut a try.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what did you like about the cast iron?



3 Reasons

1 - Heat retention 
2 - They can be seasoned (non stick) unlike the Weber grates 
3 - I will never have to replace them


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 7, 2009)

and they'll fit my kettle?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> and they'll fit my kettle?



Yes, they make them in both the 22" and 18".


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 7, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3rsjrkm5]and they'll fit my kettle?



Yes, they make them in both the 22" and 18".[/quote:3rsjrkm5]
Where did you score them from Larry. I love cast iron. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Justaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to side track your thread, but I think you just sold a bunch of these.  You should get some kinda of advertising commission.


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonderful looking steaks Larry.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2009)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I should get the commission! 

And just my $0.02 on CI grates...they are a hassle to maintain and keep from rusting...now matter how diligent you are with the re-seasoning process...but I am willing to be proven wrong by Larry!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Millions of pieces of cast iron cookware can't be wrong.   

John


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 7, 2009)

Schmaltz baby schmaltz!   It will never rust.  

Pigs
If you don't know what it is, Google it. I'm sure Wittdog knows what it is!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see the break in action.


----------



## bknox (Aug 7, 2009)

As soon as the image of those steaks came up my stomach rumbled. Then a few moments later I had this urge to by iron grates.  

Looks great Larry.


----------



## Oak (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Justaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 7, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Justaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautifull job Boy


----------

